

Ask HN: What is your favorite solution for transcription? - DanBlake

Anyone have any experience with the following?<p>CMU Sphinx vs IBM Viavoice vs Dragon Server edition vs Julius<p>Also worth noting this is for English spoken language.
======
Caligula
The open source IBM Viavoice disappeared.

Dragon Server is expensive and proprietary but likely the best.

HTK/Julius is good.

Cmu Sphinx is my preference. Sphinx4 is java and works good if real time is
not an issue.

Cmu's pocketsphinx is written in C and fast. Also works well on embedded
devices/mobile phones.

To start I would download the sphinx's, they come with decent
acoustic/language models on sf and try the demos out to see if they suit your
needs. Once you want good accuracy thats when the fun begins...

~~~
DanBlake
Thanks, Il definitely start with Sphinx. When you say dragon is expensive,
what #'s we talking about here? I dont mind that its proprietary if the
quality is worth the cost.

------
trumpkin
Caligula, Do you mind if I contact you about a project I'd like to start with
Sphinx4? wheresjoe @ hotmail.com

------
one010101
Learn to type faster! I went from 35 wpm to over 100 in just over a year of
4-hrs-a-day practice. I have a USB foot pedal so I can start and stop, rewind
and fast-forward mp3 recordings. (It would be better if I could do this with
speech command - my foot gets tired) Programs to alter the speed of playback
typically suffer from pitch alteration.

If you want to do this for a living, look at <http://www.careerstep.com>

